# What's your favorite app(s) on your phone?



## Guero101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello friends! 

Just want to know everyone's favorite app on his or hers smartphone. Maybe someone will name one I've never heard of. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Motte (Oct 10, 2014)

Idk probably my period tracker.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 10, 2014)

Pixel Dungeon
Knights of Pen and Paper +1 Edition
TinyTower


JuiceDefenderUltimate
Netflix
Hulu
Crunchyroll
AnimeTV
CoinFlip


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> Idk probably my period tracker.



Omg, I love you. LOL /dead

I've been liking these apps lately:
PhotoWonder (you can make cute emoji's of your face, it's adorable)
MeituPic
CocoPPa (you can somewhat customize your app icons to really girly stuff without the "jailbreaking")
Paperama
Brave Frontier


----------



## Leopardfire (Oct 10, 2014)

On my Nook HD, my favorite game is Geometry Dash and my favorite utility app is either Quizlet or PowerSchool. I don't really have an ultimate favorite, those are the only apps I ever use, besides the Internet and books, which don't really count as apps. I'd use Crunchyroll and YouTube more often, but it's headphone jack broke.

I don't have an actual smartphone, but if I did, I'd probably use the same apps.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Oct 10, 2014)

Hmm my favorite apps are:
Brainwars
SHealth
Snapchat
Instagram


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 10, 2014)

I DIDN'T KNOW THERE WAS A PERIOD TRACKER I NEED THIS APP NOW. I have animal crossing town tunes, kaleidoo, and water your body.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 10, 2014)

tumblr, chrome, twitter, LINE, and i used LINE deco some time ago.
i'm boring.


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 10, 2014)

I can't believe I forgot tumblr on my list. Even though there are some stupid updates. Also, the messaging system makes me mad. Why can't we have a sent box or something? Also, it would be nice to get notifications on your phone when you get messages- I've missed so many villager transactions because I couldn't get to a computer. But other than that, its still one pf my favorite apps.


----------



## MayorSaki (Oct 10, 2014)

Tumblr


----------



## Debra (Oct 10, 2014)

Pou (take care of pou and play games), 9gag and of course Whatsapp.


----------



## Flop (Oct 10, 2014)

Alpaca Evolution


----------



## nammie (Oct 10, 2014)

favourite games are puzzle & dragons, love live
they're probably the only two games I've had on my phone more than a month, with the exception of candy crush which I deleted recently lol

favourite other apps would probably be cocoppa and my period.... tracker... as well lmao


----------



## Improv (Oct 10, 2014)

snapchat


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't know some of these. I'll have to check them out.... minus the period tracker -_-

I use twitter, instagram, FB, Unseen, the Chive, Pandora, iFunny, YouTube, etc


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 10, 2014)

GhastlyMeadows said:


> I DIDN'T KNOW THERE WAS A PERIOD TRACKER I NEED THIS APP NOW. I have animal crossing town tunes, kaleidoo, and water your body.



What is Animal Crossing Town Tunes? An app that shows you different town tunes for your town? That sounds neat and I'll look for it later.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 10, 2014)

Flop said:


> Alpaca Evolution



ive played cat evolution and the cow one. they're messed up. especially the cat one.


i also really liked minecraft pe and subway surfers (i got a highscore of nearly 2mil).


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 10, 2014)

Ifunny
Minecraft PE
Final Fantasy IV


----------



## 12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

The Kim Kardashian game.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Youtube C:


----------



## Saylor (Oct 10, 2014)

Motte said:


> Idk probably my period tracker.


Same lol, along with my music player.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 10, 2014)

iTunes.


----------



## LilD (Oct 10, 2014)

Baconit for reddit 
W8P


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 10, 2014)

Eh, mines mostly photo apps like vsco cam and afterlight other than that I guess, FB messenger, instagram, injustice, stand o' food and fruit ninja.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 10, 2014)

Snapchat


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

YouTube, of course!


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 11, 2014)

UC Browser, Puzzle Alarm Clock, Aldiko and SolCalendar.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 15, 2014)

bunch of great apps. need to try some of these out


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 15, 2014)

Brave Frontier, why not? Its an RPG


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Cool. I'll check it out


----------



## M O L K O (Oct 15, 2014)

Spotify or Zedge


----------



## Minene (Oct 15, 2014)

line play


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Spotify.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 15, 2014)

I had me some Spotify. Didn't like it. Stuck with Pandora


----------



## dj_mask (Oct 15, 2014)

Instagram, Twitter, Snapchat... all about social media


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 15, 2014)

Tumblr, acnl guide, whatsapp, Instagram, FML and fb :3


----------



## Elise (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been liking Timehop recently. It's this thing that shows you what you posted on the current date one, two, three, etc years ago on social media. I find it fascinating and sometimes a little scary to see how much I've matured and how many years have passed since certain events.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 15, 2014)

Spotify, facebook, and snapchat.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 16, 2014)

Whatsapp.
Hotmail.
Agenda.

I closed my account on Facebook.
I`m so proud of myself.


----------



## Amyy (Oct 16, 2014)

snapchat, facebook and my music player i guess


----------



## kassie (Oct 16, 2014)

Line and Pandora. I don't have many apps on my phone.


----------



## Cou (Oct 16, 2014)

Er I have the tumblr app and what I usually use despite its lag. And I'm usually just on safari really. I only have the subway surfer, wipeout, and ace attorney games. Spotify is amazing too.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 16, 2014)

It used to be pink pad but now it's music


----------



## Pearls (Oct 16, 2014)

I like:
Tumblr
Minecraft Pocket Edition
Youtube
Vine
FB Messenger
Nyan Cat


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2014)

Um, I guess I'm boring. I don't really play games or anything on my phone. Kik and Skype are my most used apps.


----------



## (ciel) (Oct 16, 2014)

Safari, tbh. That or Tumblr. I don't have any games on my phone...I have a few on my ipad, but I don't really play those. Maybe the Mangareader app, too.


----------



## reiyoi (Oct 16, 2014)

Probably gonna have to go with tumblr as my favourite
but I also really like instagram, minime, ancl guide (lets me keep track of my catalog hnnngg) and vine~


----------



## oranje (Oct 16, 2014)

Facebook, the flashlight app, a timer app, and an app I have for taking notes are the most helpful to me.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tina said:


> Um, I guess I'm boring. I don't really play games or anything on my phone. Kik and Skype are my most used apps.



Haha I'm with you. Except no skype for me


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 16, 2014)

Tumblr


----------



## Javocado (Oct 16, 2014)

Evil Apples, it's basically Cards Against Humanity, very fun.
You guys should download it.


----------



## Nanamie (Oct 16, 2014)

CocoPPa, 8tracks and Afterlight, I dont really enjoy cellphone games :|


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 17, 2014)

lots of cool apps I've never heard of. [:


----------



## lazuli (Oct 17, 2014)

iii got minecraft pe, subway surfers, and myboy on my phone again. yyyeehaw


----------



## Javocado (Oct 17, 2014)

QuizUp is another fun one.
You get to choose from a wiiiiiiide selection of topics and quiz with people around the world.
Topics include Food, Logos, Pokemon, Harry Potter, General Knowledge, etc. just check it out yourself!
There is also achievement badges and a ranking system!
I was Top 10 in California on Pokemon for like a day, it was pretty nice.


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 17, 2014)

twitter, tumblr, myfitnesspal, topman, all my trusty photo editors, and music of course.


----------



## Mango (Oct 17, 2014)

flappy bird


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Haha flappy bird


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 20, 2014)

up


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 20, 2014)

My favourite app on my phone would probably be LINE PLAY. I just think that entire app as absolutely adorable & I have the urge to check it every day for daily quests & such. (*^-^*)


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 20, 2014)

sakurakiki said:


> My favourite app on my phone would probably be LINE PLAY. I just think that entire app as absolutely adorable & I have the urge to check it every day for daily quests & such. (*^-^*)



Sounds cool


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 20, 2014)

8tracks, The Battle Cats, Tiny Tower Vegas & my period tracker c:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 20, 2014)

YikYak
Unseen
Wanelo
Twitter

I don't have many game apps because I always get bored of them quickly. I have Solitaire and Candy Crush lolol


----------



## Javocado (Oct 23, 2014)

Downloaded WWE Supercards on Saturday and I've played about 600 matches.
Sounds like a lot, but this app is so <censored> fast, I love it.
Matches can end in like 30 seconds.
The card system is very easy to get used to and it's very fun to collect cards.
Even if you've never watched WWE, this app is still pretty fun.
I highly recommend it!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 25, 2014)

GBA4iOS, since it allows me to play the games I enjoyed as a kid. Sadly, you can no longer get it in iOS 8.1 because Apple does not allow emulators into the App Store and GBA4iOS relies on a date changing exploit which iOS 8.1 patched. I did not update my iPad and iPhone just so I could still use it.


----------



## matt (Oct 25, 2014)

Hill climb racing


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 25, 2014)

Dumb ways to die.


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Snapchat. Ugly selfies for the win XD


----------



## Fawning (Oct 25, 2014)

Kim K game


----------



## ali3nchildr3n (Oct 25, 2014)

Tumblr 
Sims freeplay 
And tinyfarm 
:3


----------



## CR33P (Oct 25, 2014)

huh? what are apps?

#windowsphone


----------



## Titi (Oct 26, 2014)

Probably Wikitude, it's ridiculously useful.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 26, 2014)

Great suggestions everyone


----------



## Alyx (Oct 27, 2014)

Playing the game "Mystery Room". It has to be my favorite app.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 27, 2014)

i got the book of life sugar smash a few days ago. i LOVE THE MOVIE OK


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 27, 2014)

spotify, youtube, skype and tumblr.


----------



## kuri_kame (Oct 27, 2014)

I use line and line play a lot.
also 
-Alice in the country of hearts
-moe can change (even though it's geared towards guys I like putting together outfits haha.)
-manga reader


----------



## ibelleS (Oct 27, 2014)

Wabbitemu, Play Newsstand, Manga Rock, Cocoppa


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 28, 2014)

How many of you are Chivers? Who has the app the Chive?


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

I tried out some of the games some of you guys suggested. very fun


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

I am OBSSESSED with Geometry Dash. xD


----------



## Geneve (Nov 13, 2014)

I like
Chrome, Tumblr, Netflix, Kik, and most of all, Twitter.


----------



## hzl (Nov 13, 2014)

Couple App
kinda cute way of keeping in touch with my other half and easily send pics, etc


----------



## euroR (Nov 13, 2014)

the app i use daily is whatapps twitter quickpic and chrome so i suppose those are my fav


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Nov 13, 2014)

The Battle Cats

i love that game :3 and the best part is that its free and you don't need wifi


and Minecraft


----------



## oath2order (Nov 13, 2014)

Business Calendar Pro


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

keep them coming guys


----------



## Envy (Nov 14, 2014)

Tumblr, and I've got to have my weather apps too. Or at least during this time of the year, I do.


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 18, 2014)

Envy said:


> Tumblr, and I've got to have my weather apps too. Or at least during this time of the year, I do.



the weather app is a must. haha


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

grindr


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 18, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> grindr



Ugh. Down with grindr! It ruins my social life cause my friends sit on it ALL FRIGGIN DAY XD

No love for Simpsons Tapped Out? C'mon, it's a great time-waster.


----------



## hdtraves (Dec 18, 2014)

Dropbox
NBA Game Time
Amazon
Twitch
Skype

=P


----------



## lazuli (Dec 18, 2014)

neo mushroom garden
im so glad its transferable between devices
ive gotten too far to start over


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 18, 2014)

My newest craze is football manager 2015.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Safari. No seriously I use that all the time to access anything I want. I used to be really into the Clash of Clans game though until I got bored of it.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 18, 2014)

you guys need to get neo mushroom garden ok
it seems boring at first but theres lots of diff types of funghi and themes and such
i got the game like 2 weeks ago and im only on order 15 of like 40+


----------



## Improv (Dec 18, 2014)

my new favorite app is trivia crack yeet


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Ugh. Down with grindr! It ruins my social life cause my friends sit on it ALL FRIGGIN DAY XD
> 
> No love for Simpsons Tapped Out? C'mon, it's a great time-waster.



crap i totally forgot about the comment I left, I was going to edit it with "jk" or something but I forgot...

just to clarify *my favourite app on my phone isn't grindr*.

it's probably tumblr idk.


----------



## tinytaylor (Dec 18, 2014)

trivia crack, like hmu @realtaylor


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 18, 2014)

Quiz up!!


----------



## Geneve (Dec 19, 2014)

fun run 2 

_ohgod_


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

snapchat, acnl guide, quizup


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 19, 2014)

In no particular order:

-FML
-YouTube
-Hulu
-Netflix
-Tumblr
-Shazam (it helps ok)
-UNO
-Subway Surfers
-Fruit Ninja
-Dumb Ways To Die
-Skype
-Play Books (til I lost a book I bought...)
-eBay
-Gmail

They need to make a TBT app <3
I heard that they made one before, but didn't work out?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 19, 2014)

On my iPod Touch 2G, I can't really do much as it has been out of commission since 2008. My favorite apps on it so far are:

-DoodleJump
-NJROTC App
-Safari


----------



## Javocado (Dec 19, 2014)

I like that Heads Up game


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 22, 2014)

never heard of a lot of these. haha


----------



## Cudon (Dec 22, 2014)

Imgur, Cool reader and all my emulators.

Steam & Skype too.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 22, 2014)

Twitter and instagram. c:


----------



## PurplPanda (Dec 22, 2014)

Instagram, Spotify, and Crossy Road.


----------



## Minene (Dec 22, 2014)

line play, love live sif, winter bells, girl's generation shake, and 2048.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 22, 2014)

In no order, here's the apps I play. Warning I change my favorites all the time lol:

-Minecraft PE
-Five Nights At Freddys
-Five Nights At Freddys 2
-Buddypoke
-Crossy Road
-Adventure Beaks
-Sims Free Play
-Colors
-Dragonvale
-Geomatry Dash


----------



## unintentional (Dec 22, 2014)

Tumblr, Tsum-Tsum, and Animal Match (woah, i'm such a nerd)

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> -FML
> -YouTube
> ...



They have one.  It works like the normal mobile site.  I had it downloaded, but had to delete it and some others to get IHeartRadio.


----------



## Kazunari (Dec 23, 2014)

Soccer Spirits.
It's all I play now. ;_;


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 23, 2014)

Probably Kik. I barely use my phone for anything but texting,
and high school story but that doesn't matter nope


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 23, 2014)

Battle Cats! 

You guys should try it. c:


----------



## tobi! (Dec 23, 2014)

Kairosoft games


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

ohhh good apps guys


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm going to be completely honest here and tell you I use Animal Boyfriend the most.
;o;
It's not as weird as it sounds, I swear.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll have to look that one up. never heard of it. lol


----------



## CR33P (Feb 3, 2015)

trivia crack right now, it's so addicting


----------



## earthquake (Feb 3, 2015)

snapchat because how would i live without double chin selfies from my friends????? and also i would die without the pre installed texting bc im sure we would all die if we couldnt text

- - - Post Merge - - -

seriously guys we take texting 4 granted...like can u imagine...not being able to text ur friend "loser heck yourself"....


----------



## Beardo (Feb 3, 2015)

Tie between Instagram and Twitter


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

My phone apps aren't as good as my iPad apps, but I would say the Rubik's cube app would be my favorite.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 4, 2015)

Reddit Sync Pro, Tumblr, Twitter and Chrome. This is a sad life.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 4, 2015)

Trivia Crack is pretty fun right now.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 4, 2015)

Line bc of fam <3
Line Play and Tumblr though bc I have no life


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 4, 2015)

twitter, blogger and crossy road


----------



## Roshan (Feb 4, 2015)

hh


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Trivia Crack is pretty fun right now.



yes!! been owning people at that right now! I challenge you!


----------



## Goop (Feb 4, 2015)

Yik yak, haha


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 4, 2015)

Goop said:


> Yik yak, haha



I had yik yak. lol! a friend said Unseen and Sneek were better. I tried them and they're ok


----------



## lazuli (Feb 4, 2015)

line, line play, skyward, and strata free
u_u


----------



## muromame (Feb 4, 2015)

WhatsApp aaand Sleep Cycle because it always manages to wake me up gently haha

edit: and Chrome of course


----------



## Mango (Feb 4, 2015)

instagram


----------



## tobi! (Feb 4, 2015)

*trivia crack* was awesome but i've grown tired of it.
*duolingo* is awesome but sometimes i don't feel like learning. that's the good thing about it though. it shows your progress and if you skip a day, it doesn't reward you so you feel sad.
games by *kairosoft* (there's a ton)


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 4, 2015)

starbucks and solitare

come fight me


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 4, 2015)

the one i use to pretend i actually have a phone.


----------



## Selinchen (Feb 5, 2015)

Instagram, VSCO Cam, Snap Chat, Tumblr, Pinterest


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 5, 2015)

FML. 

I need a good laugh once in a while.


----------



## Moose (Feb 7, 2015)

My favourite apps are 
~~Snapchat~~~
~~Instagram~~~
~~FUT fifteen~~~


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 7, 2015)

-Trivia Crack
-Ice
-True Colors
-Zedge
-Chrome
-Piano App (I forgot the name and I'm too lazy to check)

This list will most likely change soon since half the apps on this list are games, and I'll probably get bored of them soon.


----------



## lau. (Feb 7, 2015)

My favorite app would probably be Brave Frontier. It's an awesome jrpg game.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 7, 2015)

Sadly I got addicted on pioneers trail; American Settler (again).


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 12, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> Sadly I got addicted on pioneers trail; American Settler (again).



never heard of it


----------



## Improv (Feb 12, 2015)

omg changed my mind my favorite app is Disco Zoo i've been playing for almost 3 days now and i can't stop


----------



## tinytaylor (Feb 12, 2015)

pandora and evil apples atm


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 13, 2015)

Puzzles and Dragons. I've become so addicted to it that I can't ever put it down.


----------



## Verotten (Feb 13, 2015)

Improv said:


> omg changed my mind my favorite app is Disco Zoo i've been playing for almost 3 days now and i can't stop



Yusss Disco Zoo represent, I love NimbleBit games. Pocket Frogs and Tiny Tower are also gold. 
Aside from that... I kind of had an app clear out, but I really like Kik for messaging *cough*Verotten*cough* and Instagram for generally sharing with people pretty pics I've taken and how I am with life.
*cough*Also feel free to follow me there, Verotten*cough* 

The Pinterest app is super for wasting time without booting up a PC, too.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 13, 2015)

so many unheard of apps for me. lol


----------



## whoopsydaizy (Feb 13, 2015)

I have tons! Maybe later I'll make a list of 'em and post it here.


----------



## Leela (Feb 15, 2015)

Improv said:


> omg changed my mind my favorite app is Disco Zoo i've been playing for almost 3 days now and i can't stop



Wow, I love Disco Zoo. I've been meaning to get Trivia Crack but I never get around to it.


----------



## desy (Feb 15, 2015)

I mostly stick to xKit Mobile (because Tumblr stinks without it) and Twitter. Also Clash of Clans because my family is sad and that's how we bond.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 15, 2015)

don't play zigzag if you love your friends & family. 

do not. download that app. don't.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 16, 2015)

Prabha said:


> don't play zigzag if you love your friends & family.
> 
> do not. download that app. don't.



okay. lol! I wont


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 16, 2015)

At the moment I really like CocoPPaPlay! It's just a fun little game! that I spend far too much money and time on... I mean c'mon! I NEED that new gatcha!


----------



## nard (Feb 16, 2015)

Love Live! School Idol Festival.

get it and ruin your life now


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

Definitely LINE messenger xD most (if not all) my friends use it


----------



## Franny (Feb 16, 2015)

i'd say aa and snapchat, i love sending random pictures of my cats to my friends at 4 am
also, aa is so addicting. it'll ruin your life.


----------



## Feloreena (Feb 16, 2015)

Probably Snapchat, nice way to send and receive pictures.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 16, 2015)

Subway Surfer is a pretty fun game.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 16, 2015)

Happy Street and a planner app, Canimals Diary.
I also love Tiny Tower.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 16, 2015)

youtube tbh


----------



## Radda (Feb 16, 2015)

Puzzles and dragons,
Anyone wanna add me?


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 16, 2015)

I use Twitter, LINE, and Chrome the most. Sometimes Yik Yak and tumblr.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm extremely uncool and don't have a phone, but I do have an old-as-hell tablet that I occasionally use apps on, so I guess that's kind of the same thing. You know. A little.

A lot of my apps are specific to things I do personally (like when I played Rift - the MMO - I had the mobile app and checked it all the time, did the scratch cards it offered so I could get ingame rewards every hour... those were dark times, lemme tell ya) but there are the basics: gmail, skype, a browser of your choice (or you could just use the built-in one, w/e works for you)...

I'd say tumblr, because I DO have that app, but dear lord it's terrible. I used it only for my RP accounts so I could check and see if someone was pinging me for a thread or leaving me messages while I was afk. I honestly wouldn't recommend it unless you're super bored and super tumblr addicted.

Other things that relieve boredom though: the standard Bejeweled and its 200000 knockoff games, the Michiri Neko stuff (which is so cute you'll freaking DIE I swear - Michiri Neko Mix lets you "make cats" by throwing different kinds in a jar and it sounds stupid and you know, okay, it IS stupid, but it's adorable so idgaf) or other qt animated cat things (how obvious is it that I'm a cat person?) and uh... I think people were playing Lineplay and stuff a while back but I haven't tried it myself. Maybe consider getting an emulator app if you want to game on the go.

Productivity apps like evernote and dropbox are always good to have if you need to access files and stuff while you're not home,  too.


----------



## MayorErin (Feb 16, 2015)

twitter


----------



## Satu (Feb 17, 2015)

Tumblr, Twitter, Instagram... haha I'm boring  but from not-so-mainstreem apps I'd say Super Star SMTOWN, Zookeeper, LINE Play, #ALISA, My Calendar...


----------



## penguins (Feb 17, 2015)

crossy road + vine


----------



## goey0614 (Feb 18, 2015)

clash of clans, instagram, summoners war and crusader quest lol


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 18, 2015)

Nothing too exciting.  Duolingo.  Twitter.  eBay.  ESPN.  I use Nike+ to track my running.


----------



## gardenprince (Feb 18, 2015)

High & Dry or Spot The Difference. I'm a dork.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 18, 2015)

gardenprince said:


> High & Dry or Spot The Difference. I'm a dork.



Lol you're not a dork. I'll have to check those out though


----------



## Leela (Feb 18, 2015)

Plague Inc  I've unlocked nearly all of the disease types now.


----------



## Vianka (Feb 20, 2015)

Definitely VSCOcam. I'm a photographer so it's very convenient especially when I don't have my camera around.


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 20, 2015)

My favorite apps are:
Snapchat because ugly selfies XD
Crossy Road
And that is pretty much it.


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 20, 2015)

Shopkicks! I've gotten like $50 free in gift cards from it.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Kik and Google. Kik because it gives me quick access to my online lover, Google because everything is on Google. XP


----------



## Yuni (Feb 21, 2015)

(Touch Detective) Neo Mushroom Garden, Metal Slug Defence and Rhythm Of Fighters. 

I really liked the characters in the Touch Detective NDS games so it's kind of fun to see them again. 

MSD and ROF reminds me of playing the games on PS2. SNK have made ports of the games, but it's not the same without buttons (and it plays pretty badly). I think it's cool that they have relatively free spinoff games that really work well on mobile.


----------



## Guero101 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm over trivia crack now. And the new twitter update sucks a**


----------



## matt (Apr 10, 2015)

Hill Climb Racing


----------



## hzl (Apr 10, 2015)

couple app. me and my partner message all the time and it's easier to send pics etc
kinda' fun actually


----------



## Timegear (Apr 10, 2015)

School Idol Festival. :u


----------



## lazuli (Apr 10, 2015)

line messaging, attack the light, tumblr, and line camera. also need to start usin this journal app and GOdroid.


----------



## Skep (Apr 10, 2015)

snapchat is bae ❤
(btw hmu if you want my snapchat)

the tumblr app would be cool if it wasn't complete and utter trash


----------



## Zedark (Apr 10, 2015)

I liked YikYak quite alot because it was pretty funny till everybody in my town stopped using it


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

iHeartRadio


----------



## Guero101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Zedark said:


> I liked YikYak quite alot because it was pretty funny till everybody in my town stopped using it



My towns yikyak was cool to. Then it died. Everyone seemed to have moved to Sneek and Unseen


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2015)

I like snapchat a lot, I also really like Covet Fashion, I don't know why because I always lose all the things with my mostly black outfits... And I just got Fling which is like snapchat but up to 50 people get it, and since it's relatively new, I get like 150 sent to me a day, and most of them are horny boys(13yos) asking for boobs... but occasionally when I sift through the tons there are a few cool people.

And I agree with the yikyak thing, it was fun until it died out, my town doesn't even have a college though, so I mean it was pretty dead to begin with.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 11, 2015)

I just downloaded the megaman snes game

v impressed, looks like ive found my new smash main


----------



## Quill (Apr 11, 2015)

Songza, tumblr, and yik yak


----------



## Zedark (Apr 11, 2015)

My town's Yikyak had a bit of a joke war going on between the 2 schools in the town until somebody had to take it too far


----------



## Heyden (Apr 11, 2015)

4U-App


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 11, 2015)

What'sApp.

As for game apps, Steven Universe: Attack the Light.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 11, 2015)

tumblr, youtube and telegram~ i also have this bubble bobble app i recently got and it's pretty fun


----------



## Android (Apr 11, 2015)

Has anyone played Sally Spa for the iPhone? I swear, it's better than it sounds.

You play as Sally, a down-to-earth business woman who after successfully creating a salon franchise decides to start her own spa business. The player then controls Sally and her various costumers, switching them from station to station without having them lose their patience. The better the care they receive in the spa, the more they tip. After collecting a certain amount of cash, your franchise expands and Sally moves to a different country. It is actually a pretty challenging game and extremely addicting.


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2015)

I hardly ever use any of them,but I used to go on whisper a lot .


----------



## sylveons (Apr 13, 2015)

the apps that i use the most would have to be tumblr, love live! school idol festival and 8tracks.


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 13, 2015)

tumblr/spotify 
as far as games go I'm a loser for this dumb game called dragon story, I also like crossy road and sims freeplay


----------



## Aradai (Apr 13, 2015)

lol I only use love live!, twitter, final fantasy record keeper and line play on my phone.


----------



## Llust (Apr 13, 2015)

Instagram
Tumblr
AnimeAmino
Snapchat
Skype
iMessage

Basically it's just social media apps


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 13, 2015)

Pandora
Soundcloud
Puzzle & Dragons
Dragon City
Tumblr
Youtube


----------



## piichinu (Apr 13, 2015)

Mitchiri Neko 
Safari
Tumblr
Google drive
Skype
Mail


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 13, 2015)

Reddit is Fun!


----------



## Peacher (Apr 14, 2015)

My favorite these days are twitter, hangouts and spotify.


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 14, 2015)

Youtube, Instagram, Twitter, Snapchat, Pintrest... social media lol


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 14, 2015)

probably the bell tree forum, twitter and snapchat


----------



## irisubunny (Apr 18, 2015)

youtube, spotify, crossy road, tumblr, quizup and the smule piano app which is the only thing i've been playing lately bcus i am quite literally obsessed


----------



## Nay (Apr 18, 2015)

twitch, youtube, misc game apps


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 18, 2015)

Tumblr, Snapeee, Facebook


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 19, 2015)

Probably the Tumblr app, it's more usable than the site itself even with XKit.


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

WeHeartIt / Instagram / Tumblr / A Novel Idea.

Tumblr's mobile interface is so much more appealing and easier to navigate than on computer imo.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 19, 2015)

Instagram, Pinterest, Tumblr, and Tsum Tsum!


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 19, 2015)

jetpack joyride and youtube are my favorites


----------



## Soraru (Apr 19, 2015)

Cytus, Tsum Tsum, Quiz Up, Terra Battle, Line Deco, Photowonder, aaand Timely


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 19, 2015)

Ohhh I don't use my phone much these days.

Tumblr 
Lineapp for chatting w/ the homies.


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 20, 2015)

I bought the Ultimate Guitar app to get awesome mobile tabs, and I love it. Also use tumblr and youtube a lot


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 20, 2015)

Facebook, Youtube, and The Simpsons Tapped out

[Sarcasm] Also, an app for this little site that I doubt you've heard of. It's called The Bell Tree Forums [/Sacrcasm]


----------



## Guero101 (May 20, 2015)

I've tried some of the ones you guys have named. They're pretty good


----------



## spunkystella (May 20, 2015)

YouTube DEFINETELY


----------



## Kanaa (May 21, 2015)

Skype~! Although i just got it today -v-


----------



## Fawning (May 21, 2015)

What's the bell tree app called?

The ones I use the most are Facebook, Reddit, Kim K game and Instagram ^_^


----------



## Guero101 (May 21, 2015)

There's a bell tree app?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 21, 2015)

The apps I use most are probably Skype, Tumblr and Safari.


----------

